# Is there a way to bump up file transfer rates on Adium?



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I was just curious if any of you intelligent Macheads knows how to improve the file transfer rate on Adium because when I send a file in the size of 500 k it takes 2 minutes. Yet when I am on MSN it takes 2 seconds to send that same exact file!

Besides that one problem I am having with Adium, I like its features and reliability factor a lot more than MSN.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Sorry I can't help but MSN suck.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Well obviously, that's why I went to Adium. Even though MSN is faster on some things, it isn't reliable at all. I probably experience half a dozen crashes in a duration of one hour.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> Well obviously, that's why I went to Adium. Even though MSN is faster on some things, it isn't reliable at all. I probably experience half a dozen crashes in a duration of one hour.


Well, if my memory is right...[Microsoft] Mactopia's spokeswoman talked about a new version of MSN for the Mac (at last............not that I'll use it when I'll buy my mac!!!) Whatever...I don't have a mac so adium is not for me, trillian is ok for me 'till I go into the mac world. (PC crap, byebye!) Anyway, I'm writing this so that people will see this thread and will help you! This is my way to help...I just can't in any other way.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd love to know how to speed up the transfers too....


----------



## corinthian (Oct 5, 2004)

Elias26 said:


> I was just curious if any of you intelligent Macheads knows how to improve the file transfer rate on Adium because when I send a file in the size of 500 k it takes 2 minutes. Yet when I am on MSN it takes 2 seconds to send that same exact file!
> 
> Besides that one problem I am having with Adium, I like its features and reliability factor a lot more than MSN.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I believe it has to do with some of the open source stuff they use to make adium work. Adium is at the mercy of this open source code for the speed of the file transfers.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Elias26 - You may want to try asking at the Adium forums to see if anyone knows or if there is anything to help.

This said, it wasn't until 0.8 that file transfer even made it into Adium so it may take some time.


----------



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

if anyone tries to send me any files over adium i just cancell it and tell them to use yousendit.com...much faster


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I just open up MSN or ICQ (those are the 2 I most frequently use anyways) and get the transfers through there.... although I have pretty much unlimited file acceptance via my domains... so I generally ask people to e-mail me the stuff..


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

It's so slow because of libgaim ( the open source dealy adium uses ). Until MSN file transfers speed up with that you won't be able to send any faster


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

kissenger said:


> if anyone tries to send me any files over adium i just cancell it and tell them to use yousendit.com...much faster


Thank you! I've never heard of that site before. I'll use that from now on.


----------

